# Tutorial Link for Soap Swirls



## justcrafty (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is a link I found for swirling soap.    Judy

http://beauxeaux.com/swirltutorial/howtoswirl.htm


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 26, 2008)

Very cool thanks!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

awesome link!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that link!!!


----------



## mare61 (Mar 28, 2008)

That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks a bunch!!!!!


----------



## dpowell (Mar 29, 2008)

Great link.

Here's a few of our swirls  Can't wait to see more.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazytimescandles/

Love Spell soap - http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazytimescandles/2362175017/

Sandalwood - http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazytimes ... 359557486/

Sweet Orange essential oil Goat Milk Soap - http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazytimescandles/2362174221/

Citrus Musk - http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazytimescandles/2233703374/

Butt Naked Soap - http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazytimescandles/2235030901/

Enjoy!


----------



## kaelynn (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, what a fantastic link!  Can't wait til my mold and more m&p base arrive so I can give this a try!

Thank you so much for posting that link!


----------



## IanT (Mar 30, 2008)

dp- those are very nice looking soaps!


----------

